# Buoni a nulla



## krolaina

Ciao a tutti!

¿Podrías explicarme qué significa "buoni a nulla"?. (Quizá sea "buoni O nulla").

Es de una peli. Un personaje está siendo perseguido y encuentra una vía para escapar, para lo cual tiene que dar un gran salto ; entonces dice de forma irónica a sus perseguidores: _ci vediamo! buoni a/o nulla_

¿Es como decir para sí: "ahora o nunca"?.

Mil gracias


----------



## irene.acler

Hola!!

Buono a nulla = ser un cero a la izquierda


----------



## Coccibella

¿Podría significar inútil? ¿ser un cer a la izquierda no quiere decir "non valere nulla"?


----------



## irene.acler

*ser *alguien*~**, *o* un **~**, a la izquierda.*

*1. *locs. verbs. coloqs. Ser inútil, o no valer para nada.

*2. *locs. verbs. coloqs. No ser valorado o tenido en cuenta por los de su entorno.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ ​ 

Me parece que es lo mismo, ¿o me estoy equivocando?


----------



## Coccibella

Sí es lo mismo! ¡Perdón!


----------



## fabiog_1981

Incapaci, che ne dite?


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, también "incapaci" queda bien en mi opinión..en español sería "incapaces", ¿verdad?


----------



## Coccibella

Sí, está bien. 
Estaba curiosa y he mirado la traducción del diccionario Tam y pone una cosa rara... "Juan Palomo". ¿Qué es eso? yo conocia el refrán "Yo soy como juan Palomo, yo me lo guiso, yo me lo como", pero es no pinta nada con "buono a nulla, ¿verdad?


----------



## irene.acler

No conozco la expresión, así que mejor si esperamos a algún nativo. Pero ya hemos comprobado varias veces que el Tam, ehm, no es muy bueno!


----------



## Coccibella

La verdad es que ese diccionario no es nada bueno... lascia molto a desiderare!


----------



## Neuromante

En ese caso de la película quizás se diría más "fracasados" que es más agrecivo que "incapaces". Pero, desde luego, si hablamos de la traducción más correcta es "Cero a la izquierda"


Il fidanzato dalla tua figlia è un buono a nulla. 

Hablando del trabajo (Por ejemplo):
El novio de tu hija es un cero a la izquierda.

Hablando de como lo trata la vida en general:
El novio de tu hija es un fracasado


----------



## krolaina

Gracias a todos. Sí, Neuro, "fracasados" es lo que mejor va por el contexto, mil gracias!


----------



## RockyBalboa

Me suena a "¡buenos para nada!".


----------



## irene.acler

Eso, Rocky!


----------



## 0scar

En las traducciones mexicanas de las películas en inglés siempre usan "eres un bueno para nada"


----------



## Neuromante

Pero eso es una contaminación del inglés. No existe esa construcción en español. En realidad para decir eso hace falta la doble negación.
"No eres bueno para nada"


----------



## krolaina

RockyBalboa said:


> Me suena a "¡buenos para nada!".


 


0scar said:


> En las traducciones mexicanas de las películas en inglés siempre usan "eres un bueno para nada"


 
Gracias chicos, no tenía ni idea de esta expresión, como dice Neuro aquí no se usa.



Neuromante said:


> Pero eso es una contaminación del inglés. No existe esa construcción en español. En realidad para decir eso hace falta la doble negación.
> "No eres bueno para nada"


 
Sí, así lo decimos por aquí.

De todas formas me sigo quedando con la traducción que dio Neuro al principio. No sé si habéis visto la peli de los Simpson...es la escena de la casa del árbol, cuando salta Maggie y sale al otro lado de la cúpula. Homer se da cuenta de que puede escapar por ahí y es cuando dice esa frase. Era por aportar más...

Muchísimas gracias a todos, me quedó clarísimo el sentido ya.


----------

